# andare d'accordo



## lucilla

I am reading a novel with the following sentence.

She was constantly harangued by an ever more threatening Lucilla with whom she had never "andata d'accordo,being herself from an altogether different social class.


----------



## etymologist

hi. in this case:

andare d'accordo = to get along with






lucilla said:


> I am reading a novel with the following sentence.
> 
> She was constantly harangued by an ever more threatening Lucilla with whom she had never "andata d'accordo,being herself from an altogether different social class.


----------



## Necsus

"Andare  d'accordo" should be "to get on well (with somebody)" too.
Welcome to the forum, Lucilla!


----------



## regularisa

Salve a tutti,
vorrei chiedere come potrei tradurre in inglese queste due frasi:

*Io e te non andiamo più d'accordo*
Me and you don't get on well  ( giusto ??)

E poi:

*Io e Luca stavamo accordandoci per fare qualcosa*

Grazie .


----------



## Brian P

regularisa said:


> Salve a tutti,
> vorrei chiedere come potrei tradurre in inglese queste due frasi:
> 
> *Io e te non andiamo più d'accordo*
> Me and you don't get on well ( giusto ??)
> Grammatically incorrect, Regularisa. It should be "You and I don't get on (AE get along) well
> 
> E poi:
> 
> *Io e Luca stavamo accordandoci per fare qualcosa*
> Luca and I were agreeing to do something
> 
> Grazie .


 
Spero che questo ti aiuti.

Brian


----------



## regularisa

Avevo pensato che poteva andare You and I .. ma ho ritenuto che Me and You fosse uguale !! Damn !!
Ti ringrazio molto Brian.


----------



## Alxmrphi

regularisa said:


> Salve a tutti,
> vorrei chiedere come potrei tradurre in inglese queste due frasi:
> 
> *Io e te non andiamo più d'accordo*
> Me and you don't get on well anymore (right?)


----------



## regularisa

*You and I don't get on well anymore*

Credo che potrebbe andar bene, cosa ne pensate ?


----------



## Einstein

_You and I_ or _you and me_?
It's a very simple rule which seems to escape both Anglophones and Italians:
We say _I went_, so we say _You and I went_.
We say _They saw me_, so we say _They saw you and me_.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Einstein said:


> _You and I_ or _you and me_?
> It's a very simple rule which seems to escape both Anglophones and Italians:
> We say _I went_, so we say _You and I went_.
> We say _They saw me_, so we say _They saw you and me_.



Nobody I know says "<Name> and I" - and neither do I.


----------



## valy822

> Nobody I know says "<Name> and I" - and neither do I.


 
One of the first things I learnt at school was that English and Italian are practically the opposite in this case.
Italian:
*Io* e mio fratello andammo a Parigi l'anno scorso.
English:
My brother and *I* went to Paris last year. (_io_ is put at the end)


Now... what do natives think about? Don't you say this way anymore or maybe is it not a fixed rule?
In regularisa's sentences can you say Me and you / I and Luca...? I don't think so but you are the natives!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Vast majority of people do still say it like you, and you should always remember it and use it, in my opinion, but informally with friends (to me) it sounds quite odd.

If I went to the shop from the pub and came back and sat down and said "John and I have just been the shops" - I would feel like I am speaking very posh, and probably would get someone teasing me about a posh joke, that's just how it is up here.


----------



## valy822

I see. Thanks Alex.


----------



## elisavr

Ciao a tutti!
Mi serve il vostro aiuto per tradurre al meglio la seguente espressione.

Sono una persona con cui è facile andare d'accordo.

La mia proposta....

It's easy getting along with me. 

Boh... sono dubbiosa. Aspetto consigli, grazie!


----------



## Einstein

It's easy to get along with me.
OR
I'm easy to get along with.

In BrE we say *on* rather than *along* in this construction.


----------



## elisavr

Many thanks!!!


----------



## domangelo

To get on (BE) = to get along (AE)

Also, "Me and Robert don't get on (along)" is probably the way most people say it informally, (I know that I do, at least), but it should be avoided in written English, unless you are interested in giving your statement the freshness of dialog.


----------



## brian

Ciao elisavr,

"I'm a person easy to get along (on) with."


----------



## Alxmrphi

Why've you put (on) in brackets brian?


----------



## brian

Well, _I_ would say "I'm a person easy to get *along* with," but from what I read in this discussion, you all in BE-land would say, "...easy to get *on* with." So I put "on" in parentheses.

Did you think I meant, "...easy to get along on with?"


----------



## Miss_Lizzie

Sarei curiosa di sapere se c'è una qualche sfumatura di significato tra le espressioni "to get along with sb", "to get on with sb" e "to hit it off with sb" nel significato di "andare d'accordo con qualcuno"


----------



## You little ripper!

Miss_Lizzie said:


> Sarei curiosa di sapere se c'è una qualche sfumatura di significato tra le espressioni "to get along with sb", "to get on with sb" e "to hit it off with sb" nel significato di "andare d'accordo con qualcuno"


Miss Lizzie, I can't think of any difference between the first two, but there is a difference between the first two and the last one. The first two have the general meaning _to have a good relationship with_, whereas 'to hit it off with someone' means _to quickly become good friends with someone_ and usually refers to when two people first meet. 

_Don't Lizzie and John get on really well? Did you know that they've known each other for fifty two years?!!! 
Didn't Jane and Matthew really hit it off tonight? I knew they would, which is why I decided to invite both of them along to the party!

_


----------



## JD75

Charles Costante said:


> Miss Lizzie, I can't think of any difference between the first two, but there is a difference between the first two and the last one. The first two have the general meaning _to have a good relationship with_, whereas 'to hit it off with someone' means _to quickly become good friends with someone_ and usually refers to when two people first meet.
> 
> _Don't Lizzie and John get on really well? Did you know that they've known each other for fifty two years?!!!
> Didn't Jane and Matthew really hit it off tonight? I knew they would, which is why I decided to invite both of them along to the party!
> 
> 
> 
> _


Charles said it perfectly. The only difference I can think of between "get along with" and "get on with" is that the former is more American English and the latter is more British.


----------



## You little ripper!

JD75 said:


> Charles said it perfectly. The only difference I can think of between "get along with" and "get on with" is that the former is more American English and the latter is more British.


That's interesting, JD. Australian English is basically British English with a few choice expressions thown in, but because we hear so much American English (TV and movies) we use both.


----------



## JD75

Charles Costante said:


> That's interesting, JD. Australian English is basically British English with a few choice expressions thown in, but because we hear so much American English (TV and movies) we use both.



That is interesting! I'm American and I'd never heard "get on with" until I started teaching British English abroad. You guys down under are up to date with everything


----------



## You little ripper!

JD75 said:


> That is interesting! I'm American and I'd never heard "get on with" until I started teaching British English abroad. You guys down under are up to date with everything


Nothing better to do than watch American soapies, sitcoms and cop shows, is probably why!  Well, maybe not so much now, but more than likely the case in the fifties and sixties when we would have first learnt the American expression.


----------



## JD75

Charles Costante said:


> Nothing better to do than watch American soapies, sitcoms and cop shows, is probably why!  Well, maybe not so much now, but more than likely the case in the fifties and sixties when we would have first learnt the American expression.



Then I'm sure your American is much more authentic than our Australian. We learned ours from Crocodile Dundee! 
I did want to point out one more thing about "get on with". We've been talking about "*get on with sb*", but do you also use "*get on with sth*" in the sense of "hurry up and start/do sth, often sth unpleasant", e.g. "If you want to finish that homework in time to go out with your friends then you'd better *get on with it*!"


----------



## You little ripper!

JD75 said:


> We learned ours from Crocodile Dundee!


Thoroughly versed in the language then, JD! 



> I did want to point out one more thing about "get on with". We've been talking about "*get on with sb*", but do you also use "*get on with sth*"  in the sense of "hurry up and start/do sth, often sth unpleasant", e.g.  "If you want to finish that homework in time to go out with your  friends then you'd better *get on with it*!"


We do indeed! My mum and dad were always telling me to get on with it when I was a child. But they did it in Sicilian, which is totally irrelevant!  The Brits also use the expression.


----------



## gandolfo

> The Brits also use the expression.


"Oh *do* get on with it!" is my personal mantra.....Chas.....


----------



## JD75

Charles Costante said:


> Thoroughly versed in the language then, JD!
> 
> We do indeed! My mum and dad were always telling me to get on with it when I was a child. But they did it in Sicilian, which is totally irrelevant!  The Brits also use the expression.



I'd be curious to know how you say it in Sicilian!


----------

